# PVC Haunted Laser Vortex Tunnel



## DIYhaunter (Oct 5, 2014)

We built this tunnel out of PVC and plastic sheeting last year. I just finally got around to finishing the video for it. What do you guys think?


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Great idea! Looks awesome.
I've got a laser vortex, but I need to come up with a good place to use it.

Nice work!


----------



## z0mbie st0mp (Oct 3, 2010)

Great idea... Looks easy enuff to make too!


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

What a terrific vortex tunnel! I appreciate the fairly simple construction and that it would be quick and easy to disassemble and store. I also have laser vortex but sadly my display only had sort of a "meh" effect. Sigh. Your application was waaaay better! 
Your instructional video was fantastic too!!! Excellent job on both.


----------



## xxScorpion64xx (Oct 15, 2011)

Great tutorial on tunnel, serves as great inspiration for another application


----------



## DIYhaunter (Oct 5, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words. It was fun to design and build, an even more fun to watch people go through it.


----------



## Oswald (Sep 21, 2013)

I have the laser built and got all my PVC, which I have cut to length. I am only planning a tunnel 20 feet long and approximately 8 feet wide with a height of about 6.5 feet. Never having done this sort of thing before so I am hoping it works. Still considering what fog machine to purchase, was probably going to be something along the line of a Chauvet 901, as well as a timer remote. Open to any suggestions you might have. I would love to pull this off this year.


----------



## Oswald (Sep 21, 2013)

I have the laser built and got all my PVC, which I have cut to length. I am only planning a tunnel 20 feet long and approximately 8 feet wide with a height of about 6.5 feet. Never having done this sort of thing before so I am hoping it works. Still considering what fog machine to purchase, was probably going to be something along the line of a Eliminator EF901, as well as a timer remote. Open to any suggestions you might have. I would love to pull this off this year.


----------



## Oswald (Sep 21, 2013)

edited - disregard


----------



## DIYhaunter (Oct 5, 2014)

What size PVC pipes are you using? How did you get them to bend so tight. Ours was about 13 feet wide and 60 feet long. 
Pretty much any fog machine will work. We actually used a small one and had to turn it off every once and a while because at times there was so much fog in the tunnel you couldn't see anything. The main thing with fog machines is you have to maintain them. Clean them out good with vinegar when you are finished with them for the season.


----------



## Oswald (Sep 21, 2013)

I use 3/4 inch PVC, but I am not bending the pipe, instead due to space limitation I am using 45 degree angles to give the rounded appearance. Not ideal but I do believe it will work. The overall structure is made up of 8 ribs with each horizontal rib 2 feet long per side (total of 4 feet) before adding the 45 and angling the pipe down to the ground. This will give me approximately an 8 foot wide hallway that is almost 7 feet high. The laser is built but had to order the fog machine yesterday from Guitar Center. I had considered a haze machine, but the price was too high. We will see how it goes, I am excited to add this to our haunt this year. Also had a good friend make up a nice audio piece to go with it. Now my last concern is how to attach the black plastic to the PVC. I love the clips you link in the video, but again too expensive. So I might try to make my own or use zip ties. My other other was to spray paint all the PVC black and place the plastic over the frame.


----------



## DIYhaunter (Oct 5, 2014)

Great job! That will work. The zip ties work great but if you don't use the clamps, you may need to reinforce the plastic with something so it doesn't tear. Duct tape maybe?


----------



## Oswald (Sep 21, 2013)

Yeah, I am still working on that part of the play. Duct tape is the easy answer. I am going to play with the PVC pipe and see if I can make something like those snap clamps. Here is the progress yesterday. Fog machine arrives this week!









That's most of the 20' tunnel pictured just need to cut some of my 7'' PVC pipes to 6' or leave them at 7' and the height of the tunnel becomes 8'-8".


----------



## minksocks (Aug 18, 2015)

Great idea. Love the design....


----------



## Oswald (Sep 21, 2013)

With any luck I can post a longer tutorial on what we did, as well as some video of the actual vortex in use. I should have it erected and ready to go by next week. I sure hope it comes off as well as some of the videos I have watched, like that of DIYhaunter. Looking forward to the comments from my guests this year.


----------



## Haunter112 (Nov 27, 2005)

Wow.... A blast from the past! I built something like this for my commercial haunt in the early 2000s. These structures are pretty commonplace in rural areas. We use them as greenhouses. Google "hoop house" for a TON of design ideas.


----------



## Oswald (Sep 21, 2013)

I am very impressed with how our tunnel turned out. It's about 20' wide, 7' high and just about 8' wide. We covered it with plastic today and fired up the laser. Damn near perfect to fill the tunnel. The fog machine also arrived this week and we will be hopefully turn it on in conjunction with the laser and fan on Monday. Thanks for the inspiration. I'll post video soon


----------



## Oswald (Sep 21, 2013)




----------



## Oswald (Sep 21, 2013)

DIYhaunter. Just wanted to say thank you again for the tutorial! The vortex was a hit at the haunt I ran last Friday evening. I am sure next year it will be even better, but kids and parents loved walking in to the light.








My son creating his only horror movie poster by standing in the light.





Video testing the laser and fog effect


----------

